# Onboard 1394



## camel lips

Can someone explain to me what onboard 1394 is?

A Gigabyte ep35  mob I am looking at has it on there.


----------



## Homenet

1394 is firewire, so that motherboard will have a firewire port on it, or at least firewire capability.


----------



## camel lips

Homenet said:


> 1394 is firewire, so that motherboard will have a firewire port on it, or at least firewire capability.



Cool.Ive been wondering what firewire was all about

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/firewire3.htm

almost double that of USB and you can daisy chain them.That will come in handy with the external DVD drive I have.


----------



## oscaryu1

camel lips said:


> Cool.Ive been wondering what firewire was all about
> 
> http://computer.howstuffworks.com/firewire3.htm
> 
> almost double that of USB and you can daisy chain them.That will come in handy with the external DVD drive I have.



Not all DVD drives are FireWire... And there's 2 types. 400 and 800 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bigbird

oscaryu1 said:


> Not all DVD drives are FireWire... And there's 2 types. 400 and 800 if I'm not mistaken.


yeah, be careful there are a few things that are firewire, but USB is much more common at least with mainstream PC use.


----------



## diduknowthat

Firewire is mainly used for downloading things from digital video cameras. Some external hard drives or DVD burners use it too, but they generally also come with USB capabilities.


----------



## camel lips

diduknowthat said:


> Firewire is mainly used for downloading things from digital video cameras. Some external hard drives or DVD burners use it too, but they generally also come with USB capabilities.



Yes,,MY dvd burner is dual.I was wondering what that other cable coming out of the back of it was to be used for.Now I know.


----------



## Geoff

camel lips said:


> Yes,,MY dvd burner is dual.I was wondering what that other cable coming out of the back of it was to be used for.Now I know.


Honestly theres no real benefit to using FireWire over USB for a DVD burner, in fact you may find that USB is easier to get going as everything is plug and play and you usually don't need to install any type of drivers.


----------

